# 921 Freezes On Fast Forward To End



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

I have had this happened 5 or 6 times now on both L186 and L187. I did not see this problem listed in the forum.
When I fast forward to the end of a program( zero remaing time ) instead of hiting stop, sometimes the 921 will freeze and you can not go to any other station or recorded program. I have had to do a power reboot to get it to free the 921. Even if you turn the 921 off, it is still holding the last frame on the TV. I have tried to delete the frozen program, it reacts VERY slowly but will not unfreeze. After reboot, I can then delete program and everything is ok.

tw

L187
F051
120B
Sony KDE42XBR950 ( at 7800ft )


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

What kind of program - channel, duration, HD/SD, OTA, etc?


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> What kind of program - channel, duration, HD/SD, OTA, etc?


It has happened on both SD and HD programs... last was a 3 hour SD segment, but has happened on 30 min segs also. It has been on my Sat, channels.. not sure which, but I know not all the same,


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The next time it happens, please note the recording type, duration, channel, how it was recoded (timer, manuel, etc), what your output settings were when the 921 locked up, whether other timers were currently recording when you got to the end of DVR event, etc. When you have that, please post all of the details as a BUG REPORT in the bug reports forum.

Thanks!


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Note that this sounds similar to an almost opposite problem where someone long ago reported that using "Skip Fwd" to the end ran into trouble.

If I had to hazard a guess, I'd say they were actually the same problem - and maybe not even related to either, but simply an intermittent glitch that hits at end-of-recording no matter how you get there.


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

It has happened on Timer recorded events... i almost never do a manual record... and also, has happened with both fast forward and skip forward as mentioned in the previous reply... so I think it is the same problem. Mark not sure what you mean by output settings??? 1080 , 16x9 or ???


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Output settings = 1080i 16x9, 480p 4x3#1, 480i 4x3#2, etc. (Menu-6-9)


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

tweaver999 said:


> I have had this happened 5 or 6 times now on both L186 and L187. I did not see this problem listed in the forum.
> When I fast forward to the end of a program( zero remaing time ) instead of hiting stop, sometimes the 921 will freeze and you can not go to any other station or recorded program.
> tw
> L187
> ...


This is the first time I heard of this with the 921. I own a 721. I had this same problem with my 721 about one year ago. It was determined that this problem was a software issue and it was resolved. I have performed many fast forwards with the 921 and it has always exited correctly.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I had my 921 lock up one time using skip forward to the end, but after I rebooted it I was unable to reproduce. So, I have not reported it. It must be obscure since I tried skipping forward over and over again on the same recording and was unable to make it do it again.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I just had it happen to me on a SBYND SD show. Extreme patience (15-60 seconds between button presses) allowed me to access the DVR menu. The show was still marked as active (with the cyan colored dart) I selected it. It was in STOP mode, and Resume was not grayed out. Tried to erase it, and it seemed to let me, but didn't actually do it. Went back in and Resume was now grayed out. Tried Start Over - no joy.

Seems fairly obvious to me that this is some sort of CPU loop on the last frame (or some such) of the recording.

Tried Menu-6-2 to invoke the 'ERROR 602' or 'Attention 626' bug.  No help.

Had an upcoming timer which gave me Mr. Blinky without issue.

Now, no more response from remote buttons. Managed to get SysInfo via front panel, and can now get Menu via Remote again.

Tried DVR - slow load, but got there. Selected a different recording and tried to start it. After a delay, right back to the frozen frame of the original show. Back to DVR menu. Original show is still marked as Active. Timer that looked like it was going to fire has not shown up in DVR menu, and previous active timer is still marked as running even though it should've stopped.

No longer able to get to the DVR events list - anything I do just returns me to the frozen frame.

Got tired of being an unpaid ALPHA tester, so I did a power button reboot.

Lost the recording that was in progress, and the one that should've fired. Sadly, these shows do not seem to be coming back on within the next week at least. If I'd known that, I wouldn't've bothered to do this.


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

SS, your description is exactly what I have experienced. I think you are correct that the cpu is some tight of tight loop on the last frame.. it will respond to some interupts, front panel sys info,etc. but very slow and no way that i could find to delete the frozen program other than power reboot.


----------



## JohnFS (Dec 17, 2003)

Same problem here -- twice in last week. Show is prerecorded using timer. Skipping forward to end hangs 921 -- needs power down reboot. Then it is ok and the recorded program is still there.


----------



## ksquared (Feb 2, 2004)

JohnFS said:


> Same problem here -- twice in last week. Show is prerecorded using timer. Skipping forward to end hangs 921 -- needs power down reboot. Then it is ok and the recorded program is still there.


Put me down as a Me Too. As the show I'm watching ends, I tend to
hit the skip-forward button rather than just hitting FF. I've experienced
this somewhere more than 50 times but not in a reproducible fashion. 
For all of mine, though, they were while watching SD. Had it prior to
L186 and happened as recent as last week. It may be self delusion, but
it seems to me to be happening less now than when I first started 
noticing it. I know my box was not doing it back in Feb., when I first
got it. I'd guess it started May/June timeframe for me.

K^2
L187HECD-N
F051
120B


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

It happened to me today too. SD program, recorded via a M-F timer off satellite channel 191. I got no response from any key presses on the remote except power off (standby). When I powered back on the green power light came on, but neither the HD nor SD lights did and I had no signal. Did a front panel reset, and everything came back normal. I then tried to reproduce it with a HD program off HDNet, but that skipped forward fine. I am using DVI at 720p, 16:9. 

- Chris


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

4HiMarks said:


> It happened to me today too. SD program, recorded via a M-F timer off satellite channel 191. I got no response from any key presses on the remote except power off (standby). When I powered back on the green power light came on, but neither the HD nor SD lights did and I had no signal. Did a front panel reset, and everything came back normal. I then tried to reproduce it with a HD program off HDNet, but that skipped forward fine. I am using DVI at 720p, 16:9.
> 
> - Chris


I thought that the freeze was isolated to my 921 only. Mine occurred at about 7:00 AM PDT. I would get the green light, neither SD or HD were lit. Just before it happened I was changing channels and stopped on an OTA that was off the air. I also use the 720p at 16:9


----------

